# Hittle Bottom to Take Out Beach UT



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

With no permit or required check-in, I would assume not but would really like to know for certain. I don't think there are any gates to close so it would require someone being there to turn people away. Still hoping to head that way for a Fall float. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

They are not closed. Just floated it over the weekend. Plenty of people floating that stretch right now. Be on the lookout for camp poachers, yahoos, and general ne'er do wells!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks! I always am on the lookout for whiskey


----------



## Canyon Country (Apr 23, 2012)

So, no one is kicking people out of campgrounds (except the poachers)?


----------



## Luce (Apr 20, 2009)

we used the ramps this weekend with out a problem but some of the blm camps closer to town were closed with ropes. there were no rangers at westwater, some folks seemed to be doing laps. only a few private boaters over all. would be a good time to run from loma into cataract, with out all the permitting in the way.


----------



## Imus586 (Oct 22, 2010)

No one is getting kicked out of the camp areas used by rafters along the river (Onion beaches etc.) to my knowledge. 

That being said, please use these areas responsibly. When I was out there, people were shooting off firework mortars and poaching camps via packraft and such. Middle Onion is also a campsite that is frequently split into an upper and lower campsite. There was one raft with 3 people there who were pretty unfriendly after we walked down to Middle from Upper Onion to ask about some random tents set up at Upper without any people or associated boats (the camp poachers).


----------

